# DeWalt countersink set--almost really good



## LumberGirl

I have recently discovered an awsome drill drive quick change tool called the Jack Rabbit. I bought the Deluxe kit which comes with countersinks and very adjustable drill bits sizes 6-12 along with a depth stop collar and a brass ring driver bit magnetizer and I love it. I've not yet had any bits break and it seems to do well with the countersinking and with help of the depth stop I am able to make perfect plugable holes. The bits are not tapered but strait Jobber style bits, easy to replace if I ever have to. When I first got the kit, the quick change mechanism seemed to wobble slightly. I called the Jack Rabbit Tool company and the quickly replaced it no questions asked. I have noticed though that even the slightly wobbly one makes perfect holes if I start the drill with the bit touching the wood. I don't think they sold in big box stores but you can order them online. It's worth spending a little extra for.
Wow maybe I should take a picture and do a review. Sorry for the novel but it's a great tool and may save you some grief.
Cheers
LumberGirl PS It looks like you can find the Jack Rabbit if you go to the LumberJocks wood working store and type Jack Rabbit Deluxe in the search bar.


----------

